# '93 Altima - Trouble Starting



## Guest (Jul 2, 2003)

I been having a trouble with starting my Altima. When turning the key nothing happens. After repeating the process several time, the car will finally rollover and start. When having the trouble nothing happens, the lights dont dim, nothing at all happens. Any help will be appricated.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

battery maybe? i know that sounds really lame but thats the only thing i could come up with. or perhaps its an alternator problem thats plaguing you. I can't think of anything eles. If i do, i'll post it later.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

Check the connection to the starter, making sure it's tight...
It doesn't sound like you have a battery problem..
Your starter solenoid may be crapping out on you...do you hear any clicking noises when you're trying to start the car?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

No noise when trying to start the car. When turning the key from run to start the radio goes out, but no other dash lites dim or go out. Sometimes I have to turn the key 20 - 30 times, then the next time it starts the first turn. I did clean the battery terminals. No Luck. Thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im going with fred(B.H.) on this one. sounds like the signal isnt getting to the starter. check the connections on the starter itself for looseness and voltage.


----------



## jmcooperjr (Jul 14, 2004)

I had a similar problem with my Altima a few years ago. It turned out that the [Clutch / N & P] relay had gone bad. If I am remembering correctly, there was a similar relay in the same box that I was able to swap it with to test it.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm thinking that the inhibitor switch is out of adjustment whether it is a auto or manual car.
The starter solenoid could be failing but the lights don't usually dim like he said they are doing, usually they stay constant or I have even seen where glow brighter.
I would also check the battery connections and the fusible links under the hood to ensure they are good and clean.

Troy


----------

